# What would be a good price for Hyatt Pinon Pointe 2BR Week 12?



## LisaH (Jan 31, 2008)

I have caught the Hyatt bugs lately and this timeshare has come to my attention. I think it's in platinum season so it should have 2000 points. Would $15K be a good price? would it pass Hyatt's ROFR?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jan 31, 2008)

LisaH said:


> I have caught the Hyatt bugs lately and this timeshare has come to my attention. I think it's in platinum season so it should have 2000 points. Would $15K be a good price? would it pass Hyatt's ROFR?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Yes week 12 is a 2000 point week and 15k is a great price.:whoopie: 

You never know if you will pass ROFR but I think you will pass. 

 Remember to ask the owner or broker if they have any left over points you can wait till you get the "Resale Affidavit" from Hyatt. If there is extra points then you even have a better deal.  

At 2000 point week you will really be able to enjoy yourself at all the resorts including the new ones coming on line in the next few years. Like Northstar seeing that you are from NCAL.
 
Grab it at 15K if not I'm sure there are a few people on this board that would buy it if you don't want it.


I hope the Hyatt bug dosen't bite you to hard because after you start to enjoy Hyatt you will want another 2000 or 2200 point week.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, Carmel85! I really wanted a 2200 points week but one I saw (week 51 at CP) was under contract within days of posting. This week seems to be in the right price but I am still debating whether a 2200 points week might be better for me... Anyway, if I decide not to go through with this purchase, I'll let you tuggers know.


----------



## Kal (Feb 1, 2008)

Getting a 2200 point week on resale is very slim pickin's.  Then to get it thru ROFR is even more difficult.  It might just be better to go for the 2000 point week and be creative in how you structure the purchase agreement.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Kal! I have been reading your Hyatt site for the past four days! DeniseL has helped me with many questions but I still have more...

1. What's the earliest time one can get on the wait list? 12/18 months before the desired check-in date?
2. How easy is it to book a three or four-day stay during peak season?
3. What do you guys do with the left-over points?
4. If you deposit points into II and use 70 points (weekly points for studio/mountain), can you see most of the available inventory within 60 days' window, or does it still go by II's unit size/season requirements for points?

Thank you all for helping!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Hi Kal! I have been reading your Hyatt site for the past four days! DeniseL has helped me with many questions but I still have more...
> 
> 1. What's the earliest time one can get on the wait list? 12/18 months before the desired check-in date?
> 2. How easy is it to book a three or four-day stay during peak season?
> ...




I agree with KAL "Getting a 2200 point week on resale is very slim pickin's." it is getting harder and harder to find 2200 point weeks.

1. 18 months out
2.Peak season not hard but do not try to go over holidays there are restrictions on split weeks.
3. Never have left over points sorry. You have 18 months to use your points.
4  II lowest points are 260 points Studio "green time"  70 points is for HYATT mountain time only not though II

I hope this is all right if not 100% correct  KAL can tell you more he is the PRO #1 in my book for Hyatt.

Remember you can go to Hyatt Incline every week except 51,52, and 7 with 2000 points so that is why we bought a 2000 point week. Carmel every week in a 1 bedroom!!!! How can you go wrong with Hyatt???   


Lock in your Hyatt deal and always have a escape clause to get out of your contract in a matter of 15-20days in case you get cold feet.

You will love HYATT just ask all of us Hyatt owners!


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Thanks, Carmel85! I really wanted a 2200 points week but one I saw (week 51 at CP) was under contract within days of posting. This week seems to be in the right price but I am still debating whether a 2200 points week might be better for me... Anyway, if I decide not to go through with this purchase, I'll let you tuggers know.


 
I agree with Kal that 2000 points (or 1880) is the best way to go... #1 better chances of getting thru ROFR, #2 you should get much better pricing on a per point basis, 2200 point weeks do go for a premium.

On your other questions...

3/4 and 2 day stays are usually not to hard to get, mix in alittle flexibilty with your dates and you will land the reservations you want. We are very happy with the reservations we that we have had no issues booking. Example: We are going to Carmel for Spring break for the 2nd straight year... and before that we went Key West and did all 3 properties during spring break in 2006.

I could be wrong but I thought you could look at II exchanges without even depositing a week, just selecting the point value of the trade. Again I could be wrong since we never put Hyatt into II, we use our cheap Sheraton weeks (SDO) for II deposits/exchanges.

You will want more points... but you will come to that conclusion during your first few Hyatt Vacations.  

I personally think Hyatt is going to overtake Starwood in the next 5 years as being viewed as the most desirable Hotel Based Points system to own. We owned a Starwood week at Westin Kierland and it is a beautiful property... but just a bit too much like an apartment building, so we sold it to pick up another Hyatt week.

We have now been to 9 of the HVCs... in 3 years of owning.. what a fantastic system!

Hope you join our little Hyatt Club.... we are so outnumbered on TUG. Hyatt is the best kept secret in the timeshare world.


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 1, 2008)

Lisa --

I was looking for 3/4 days during week 52 to combine with a cruise.  They seemed to open up at approximately the 45-day mark.  I can't say that I was remembering to check daily, but for months there were no partial stays for weeks 51/51, then suddenly there were several.  Anecdotal, not scientific, and a little late in the game for flight planning, but we were happy to pay a small amount to change our flights and extend the vacation.  

-- Jerseygirl


----------



## Kal (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Hi Kal! I have been reading your Hyatt site for the past four days! DeniseL has helped me with many questions but I still have more...
> 
> 1. What's the earliest time one can get on the wait list? 12/18 months before the desired check-in date?
> 2. How easy is it to book a three or four-day stay during peak season?
> ...


 
Lisa - Others here have given you some good food for thought on your questions so I will just touch on a few.

3-4 Days in Peak Season: I do it every year and never had a problem.  The only restriction is during the major holidays where the resorts don't split the weeks until very late in the cycle if other units have not been reserved.

Left Over Points:  Sad to say, every year I just let the left-overs expire.  Me bad, but every year I tell myself I'll do something different.  Thankfully it's usually only 160 points.

II Inventory:  I can't help you there as I have never deposited a single Hyatt point into Interval.  For me (as noted above) I could transfer some points, but I first need to get "a round Tuit".


----------



## seatrout (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH

Other already have good points for you. 

I think it is silly to deposit Hyatt points to II *if you have other inventory to deposit*.  In II there is no "uptrade" and no internal trade with other chain. Thus trading is more "like - for like"  As a veteran TUGER and Marriott owner , you should be a pro with II trading game.

For example:  I made a 1BR Hyatt points trade for 1BR Marriott OC Aruba trade last year (left over points frome previous owner)-- During flexchange a 3BR Surfclub pop up-I could not use the Hyatt to switch out and uptrade.  So I used a Marriott Studio to switch to the 3BR.  

Since I cancel the Hyatt II trade in the 60days window- II gave me back a 1BR certificate that can only be use for flexchange to other 1BR-  (that might ended up expiring for me) They also kept my exchange fees.-  For us though going from a 1BR OC to 3BR Surf Club during the holiday was a no brainer.

It also cost slightly more for the trade. I usually deposit my studio/1BR in marriott and finess myway to a 2BR.   Best use for Hyatt point is to make the reservation through Hyatt.

I too leave some left over points each year.  This year 20 pts with Hyatt and
260 pts with II (from previous owner deposits).


----------



## bdh (Feb 1, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Would $15K be a good price? would it pass Hyatt's ROFR?



From what I've read/heard, I think it would be iffy at $15k for a plat week to clear ROFR.  My reference point is Hyatt taking an 1880 pt gold week at BH for $14,800. 

No doubt that what clears one day will not clear the next based on Hyatt's internal thoughts and needs.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 1, 2008)

bdh said:


> From what I've read/heard, I think it would be iffy at $15k for a plat week to clear ROFR.  My reference point is Hyatt taking an 1880 pt gold week at BH for $14,800.
> 
> No doubt that what clears one day will not clear the next based on Hyatt's internal thoughts and needs.



No doubt that what clears one day will not clear the next based on Hyatt's internal thoughts and needs,,,VERY TRUE!!!!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 1, 2008)

I got excited too soon. As it turned out, the week 12 is a 1Br week thus it only has 1320 annual points. Now back to shopping and more readings...

The reason I asked about II exchange is because I also own at WorldMark and Marriott. I have been spoiled with using 4000 WM points (lowest # of points required) for II flex-change within 45 days, and I can also grab pretty much everything using my Marriott studio week in the flex-change period. Guess Hyatt doesn't have similar rules which is OK with me.

Thanks for all the responses! I learned so much from you guys and I think now I have a general idea of what might be a good price for 2000 and 2200 points weeks.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 2, 2008)

hI Lisa-
I havent looked into this recently-
 unless they lowered their rOFR value- 
Im not too sure you can get a 2000 in Pinon-(newerresort) to pass at 15000- 
You may want to research this further - before spinning your wheels


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 2, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> hI Lisa-
> I havent looked into this recently-
> unless they lowered their rOFR value-
> Im not too sure you can get a 2000 in Pinon-(newerresort) to pass at 15000-
> You may want to research this further - before spinning your wheels



Lisa,

You will get this through ROFR at $15,000 for 2000 point week.

I would act quickly before Hyatt changes their minds remember spring is just around the corner and buyers start coming out real soon.

Good luck and welcome to Hyatt.


----------

